# Harvey Wildlife Club Predator Tourney - Northerns and Coyote



## Ihatecoyotes (Feb 15, 2017)

The Harvey Wildlife Club is hosting a true predator tournament. Teams of up to 4 people can split up and hunt coyotes and fish for Northern Pike. The teams totals will be totaled at the end of the day and prizes will be paid out for 1st-5th places. There are also door prizes, big and little coyote and fish, and 4 meals included in the entry fee.


----------



## Ihatecoyotes (Feb 15, 2017)

We have decided to waive the early registration deadline, so if anyone is interested in still signing up let me know and we will get you registered.


----------



## Ihatecoyotes (Feb 15, 2017)

The Harvey Wildlife Club is having its 3rd annual true predator tournament this year on February 2nd, 2019. It is again set up for 4 man teams with two people hunting for coyotes, and two people fishing for Northern Pike with regular ice-fishing equipment or spearing. Contact me at 426-752zero with questions or to register.


----------

